# [boot] Kernel panic - je comprend pas.

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour, j'ai tenté d'installer pour la énième fois gentoo (je tente, je retente, je cherche un linux qui marche complétement sur mon PC), et en mettant ma machine en route après l'installation, j'ai un message qui apparait

```
VFS : Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

J'ignore d'où vient le problème, j'avais déjà tenté des installation gentoo sans avoir de kernel panic.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, s'il vous plait, merci.

----------

## guilc

tu as simplement fait une erreur en configurant ton grub/lilo :

 *Quote:*   

> Please append a correct "root=" boot option

 

Il suffit de faire ça : si linux ne connait pas quelle partition est ton "/", il ne peut rien faire  :Wink: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Mon grub

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

```

Je comprend pas où j'ai faux.

----------

## Saigneur

Hello

Tu as bien ajouté le support du SCSI (ou plus probablement du Serial ATA) dans ton noyau ? Ainsi que de l'EXT2/3, ou du ReiserFS ?

Reboot sur le LiveCD, chroote toi, et vérifie.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, donne nous aussi le résultat d'un "fdisk /dev/sda" avec l'affichage des partitions ("p").

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ou plus simplement fdisk -l /dev/sda ou encore cat /proc/partitions

----------

## Saigneur

Gna gna gna  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

```

Device       boot     Start      End    Blocks    id     System

/dev/sda1    *           1          5      40131    83      Linux

/dev/sda2                6         68   506047+  82      Linux swap /solaris

/dev/sda3               69        940  7004340  83      Linux

/dev/sda4              941  19457  148737802+ 83   Linux

```

----------

## sireyessire

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Device       boot     Start      End    Blocks    id     System
> ...

 

et ton fstab c'est quoi?

sda1 => /boot

sda2 => swap

sda3 => ?

sda4 => ?

tu es sûr que c'est sda3 ton / ?

----------

## widan

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

 

unknown-block(0,0) indique que le kernel ne connait pas le nom "sda3" (sinon les chiffres seraient différents de 0 - 8,3 pour sda3). Donc qu'il manque probablement le driver Serial ATA. Donc vérifie que tu as le bon driver SATA pour ton chipset, et qu'il n'est pas en module.

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et ton fstab c'est quoi?
> 
> sda1 => /boot
> ...

 

sda3 : /

sda4 : /home

----------

## leptitlutin

J'ai eu le problème lors de l'installationl de ma gentoo sur un disque SATA (Je signale que cela est valable aussi pour les disques en USB)

Pour résoudre le problème il m'a fallu générer un kernel avec genkernel car je ne savais pas comment générer un intrd autrement

Puis mettre dans grub :

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /initrd

Si tu ne comprend pas redemande. J'essayrai d'être plus explicite.

----------

## Saigneur

Bon ben ça ressemble à une absence de support du driver au niveau du noyau.

Reboot sur un liveCD, et fais un "lsmod" et un "dmesg | less". Cherche les infos concernant ton disque dur / contrôleur SATA, et sur le module chargé.

Ensuite renfais ton kernel en ajoutant EN DUR (i-e pas en module) le support de ces périphériques.

En espérant ne pas avoir dit trop de conneries  :Smile: 

----------

## l.slysz

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

bon me  tapez pas, mais c'est normal le root (hd0,0) sachant que toutes les partitions sont en sdax ?

----------

## kernelsensei

oui, sda1 = (hd0,0)

----------

## l.slysz

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> oui, sda1 = (hd0,0)

 

oky   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelsensei

enfin, apres je ne sais pas comment il fait la difference entre hda et sda ... vais aller feuilleter la doc tiens  :Wink: 

EDIT: OK, c'est facile, suffit de jouer avec device.map  :Wink: 

----------

## leptitlutin

Mettre en dur les drivers ne changera pas le problème !

Il faut absolument charger les drivers en préload avec l'initrd en ram puis que grub execute init=/linuxrc

Donc mieux vaut mettre en module les drivers -> ce que fait genkernel

----------

## ghoti

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> Mettre en dur les drivers ne changera pas le problème !

 

Eh bien si ! Et cela sera beaucoup moins compliqué et plus efficace que ta solution ! 

En fait ton initrd contient tous les pilotes en modules générés par genkernel. 

Comme tu procèdes à peu près en aveugle, genkernel en bourre un maximum dans initrd, juste au cas où. 

Au boot il y a alors une procédure assez tordue consistant à créer une racine temporaire en mémoire et d'y copier le fameux initrd et donc tous les modules (ça complique la config de grub ...). 

Et c'est seulement à partir de ce moment que le kernel est capable de charger les modules qui conviennent pour pouvoir atteindre le disque et donc de monter la racine réelle.

Par contre, si tu compiles en dur les drivers que tu sais indispensables au moment du boot, plus besoin de initrd et tout son  tralala compliqué : puisqu'il contient déjà le pilote dont il a besoin, le noyau peut immédiatement atteindre le disque et donc monter immédiatement la racine sans passer par un intermédiaire.

C'est bien plus simple, non ?

 *Quote:*   

> Donc mieux vaut mettre en module les drivers -> ce que fait genkernel

 

Quand on comprend ce qu'on fait, on n'a pas besoin de genkernel !  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@ghoti : +1

Moi je dirais même plus : Si on veut comprendre ce que l'on fait, il ne faut pas utiliser genkernel.

Pour moi genkernel avec son initrd, c'est tordu, juste bon pour un liveCD qui doit booter partout, mais a partir du moment ou ta config de base (fs, controleurs ide/sata/scsi, ...) est définie, tu te fais ton kernel avec ton bordel en dur et puis basta .. c'est tellement plus simple  :Wink: 

Apres si des gens veulent continuer a faire mumuse avec genkernel, c'est leur probleme ... (mais bon, faut en vouloir aussi)

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> enfin, apres je ne sais pas comment il fait la difference entre hda et sda ... vais aller feuilleter la doc tiens 
> 
> EDIT: OK, c'est facile, suffit de jouer avec device.map 

 

de base le hd0,0 est le disque paramétré dans le bios pour être le premier bootable, non?

edit : gothi + 2

@ kernel, oui mais on peut faire des trucs sympa avec un initrd (hors genkernel) genre copier une image squashée dans un tmpfs avant de la remonter sur /   :Very Happy:  (ouais ricer inside, je sais -> [])

----------

## widan

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Pour moi genkernel avec son initrd, c'est tordu, juste bon pour un liveCD qui doit booter partout, mais a partir du moment ou ta config de base (fs, controleurs ide/sata/scsi, ...) est définie, tu te fais ton kernel avec ton bordel en dur et puis basta .. c'est tellement plus simple 

 

Il y a quand même des cas ou l'initrd est indispensable: par exemple la racine sur volume LVM ou sur dmraid (qui est une sorte de LVM). Car le driver LVM dans le kernel n'est pas capable d'autodétecter les volumes et de créer ce qu'il faut dans /dev. Pour ça il faut des applications userland (vgscan et vgchange).

Mais c'est vrai que si on peut éviter l'initrd, c'est plus simple de l'éviter.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> oui mais on peut faire des trucs sympa avec un initrd (hors genkernel) genre copier une image squashée dans un tmpfs avant de la remonter sur /   (ouais ricer inside, je sais -> [])

 

C'est plus ou moins comme ça que sont fait les LiveCDs (sauf qu'ils copient pas en tmpfs, ils montent directement le squashfs). Pour une machine "normale" je vois pas trop l'intérêt (à part bouffer de la RAM). La racine sur tmpfs, ça peut être une solution pour des machines qui ne peuvent pas écrire sur leur / (boot sur un CD, clients diskless qui utilisent une racine NFS partagée...), mais unionfs est mieux pour ça et consomme moins de RAM.

----------

## Enlight

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Pour moi genkernel avec son initrd, c'est tordu, juste bon pour un liveCD qui doit booter partout, mais a partir du moment ou ta config de base (fs, controleurs ide/sata/scsi, ...) est définie, tu te fais ton kernel avec ton bordel en dur et puis basta .. c'est tellement plus simple  
> 
> Il y a quand même des cas ou l'initrd est indispensable: par exemple la racine sur volume LVM ou sur dmraid (qui est une sorte de LVM). Car le driver LVM dans le kernel n'est pas capable d'autodétecter les volumes et de créer ce qu'il faut dans /dev. Pour ça il faut des applications userland (vgscan et vgchange).
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que si on peut éviter l'initrd, c'est plus simple de l'éviter.
> ...

 

Si tu as 512 ou plus de RAM, je te propose de faire 2 images, l'une de /lib, l'autre de /usr/lib (squashées donc pour justement bouffer 4 fois moins de ram), de copier les dites images dans un ramdisk en tmpfs avant de les remonter sur les répertoires dont elles sont issues. Tu me diras si tu sens pas un coup de boost au lancer de tes applis   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Si tu as 512 ou plus de RAM, je te propose de faire 2 images, l'une de /lib, l'autre de /usr/lib 

 

Il y a eu un post plus général sur le sujet : HOWTO: Mount / in RAM and load apps instantly

A l'époque, il y avait eu des réactions sur le forum french mais je ne trouve plus la référence.

L'intérêt de la méthode est assez relatif car il faut refaire les images à chaque mise-à-jour : beaucoup de boulot pour gagner éventuellement quelques millisecondes  :Sad: 

[EDIT] Ca y est, j'ai trouvé : c'était un post de yoyo le  17/08/2005 - 10:10:37 dans le thread  [avenir] les projets que vous attendez le plus ! voir page 4 ...

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Si tu as 512 ou plus de RAM, je te propose de faire 2 images, l'une de /lib, l'autre de /usr/lib  
> 
> Il y a eu un post plus général sur le sujet : HOWTO: Mount / in RAM and load apps instantly
> 
> A l'époque, il y avait eu des réactions sur le forum french mais je ne trouve plus la référence.
> ...

 

Oui je connais bien, c'est un peu "bloated" c'est vrai, beaucoup de gens ne l'ont pas compris, mais bon... j'ai pas assez creusé le truc mais il me semble qu'on peut faire un append à une archive squashée, et c'est tellement bon de montrer à ton pote windowsien que chez toi firefox se lance en 0.02 secondes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  c'est tellement bon de montrer à ton pote windowsien que chez toi firefox se lance en 0.02 secondes  

 

Aaaah enfin un argument massue !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    c'est tellement bon de montrer à ton pote windowsien que chez toi firefox se lance en 0.02 secondes   
> 
> Aaaah enfin un argument massue ! 

 

Héhé!   :Wink: 

----------

## leptitlutin

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *leptitlutin wrote:*   Mettre en dur les drivers ne changera pas le problème ! 
> 
> Eh bien si ! Et cela sera beaucoup moins compliqué et plus efficace que ta solution ! 
> 
> En fait ton initrd contient tous les pilotes en modules générés par genkernel. 
> ...

 

D'une je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur le faite que genkernel génére tous les modules, l'option --menuconfig existe sur genkernel.

Il n'y a alors aucune difference entre un kernel que je génére à la main en editant le fichier point conf ou en utilisant un make menuconfig ou encore un genkernel --menuconfig.

Je ne procede donc aucunement en aveugle !

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Et c'est seulement à partir de ce moment que le kernel est capable de charger les modules qui conviennent pour pouvoir atteindre le disque et donc de monter la racine réelle.

 

Voila la seul chose qui m'interesse dans l'utilisation de genkernel. Créer un initrd qui va précharger mes modules et me permettre de monter mon / réelle. Le Howto très interessant cité par la suite m'apprend pleins de chose et merci de l'avoir mis car je cherchais exactement cela. Mais vous reconnaitrez qu'il est interessant de savoir comment le faire à la main mais que genkernel est plus simple pour le créer.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Par contre, si tu compiles en dur les drivers que tu sais indispensables au moment du boot, plus besoin de initrd et tout son  tralala compliqué : puisqu'il contient déjà le pilote dont il a besoin, le noyau peut immédiatement atteindre le disque et donc monter immédiatement la racine sans passer par un intermédiaire.
> 
> C'est bien plus simple, non ?

 

Pour moi cela n'est pas vrai ! Pour certaine chose mettre en dur fonctionne parfaitement, je suis entierement d'accord mais dans ce cas, pour l'avoir fait et cherché pendant des heures !!! Je dirais que le initrd est obligatoire.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Quand on comprend ce qu'on fait, on n'a pas besoin de genkernel ! 

 

Je dirai juste que l'on ne peut tout connaitre monsieur ghoti  :Wink: 

De plus je ne suis qu'informaticien donc fénéant !!!

Je ne kiffff pas taper un make puis un make modules_install puis un copie quand je peux tout mettre dans un script ! Genkernel n'est qu'un script et me parait bien plus Informatitien à l'utiliser que de taper 10000 commandes pour arriver à la même chose au final. Je n'ai pas qu'un linux sous Gentoo mais une petite tripoter alors refaire un script genkernel en simplifier oui !!! (C'est ce que j'ai fais) Mais taper les commandes pour dir je suis trop fort je connais trop de commande non  :Wink: 

Je profite de poster pour vous dire merci à tous car comme vous pouvez le voir par le nombre de mes posts je ne suis pas très actif mais je me sers enormement de votre forum qui est une mine d'information.

leptitlutin + 10    :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le problème lors de l'installationl de ma gentoo sur un disque SATA (Je signale que cela est valable aussi pour les disques en USB)

 

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> Pour moi cela n'est pas vrai ! Pour certaine chose mettre en dur fonctionne parfaitement, je suis entierement d'accord mais dans ce cas, pour l'avoir fait et cherché pendant des heures !!! Je dirais que le initrd est obligatoire.

 

 :Shocked:  tu "sous-entends" que dans le cas d'un disk sata (ou usb) l'utilisation de genkernel est la seule solution ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## leptitlutin

Non je dis que hormis l'utilisation d'un initrd, je n'arrive jamais a booter sur mon disque

Même en mettant en dur les drivers.

Genkernel etait un exemple pour générer facilement un initrd avec ce qu'il faut dedans.

Avec les me drivers dans le kernel ou dans un initrd j'ai une grosse difference ! Dans un cas cela fonctionne, dans l'autre non.

Donc si je dis un betise que l'on m'explique.

----------

## boozo

ben... mapper sdX vers hdX dans le device.map ce n'est pas la solution d'habitude ?

----------

## kernelsensei

euh, moi j'ai du sata et ca marche tres bien, sans mappage et sans initrd...

concernant le coup du LVM mentionné plus haut, il faudrait que je demande a un pote qui a fait du raid+LVM sur sa LFS, il n'a jamais utilisé de initrd il me semble ...

----------

## leptitlutin

Oué mais c'est pas drôle kernel_sensei si tu détruit tout ce que j'avais compri !!!!

Bon je retourne travailler pour atteindre le Bankaï comme toi alors !!!!  :Wink: 

Enfin si tu as le temps un jour explique moi le truk qui cloche entre ma config et la tienne

----------

## boozo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> euh, moi j'ai du sata et ca marche tres bien, sans mappage et sans initrd...

 

effectivement et en toute logique  :Wink:   manque plus qu'Enlight y mette la sienne... m'étonne d'ailleurs qu'il ne soit pas déjà là  :Mr. Green: 

sinon je dirais à froid... un pb de CONFIG_SCSI mal négocié dans le .config non ?

BTW /me trouve un peu inapproprié sur ta "longue remarque" à ghoti  :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   euh, moi j'ai du sata et ca marche tres bien, sans mappage et sans initrd... 
> 
> effectivement et en toute logique   manque plus qu'Enlight y mette la sienne... m'étonne d'ailleurs qu'il ne soit pas déjà là 
> 
> 

 

hein, qui, quoi??? je seconde k_s allégrement, même pour y mettre fsck en cas de partoche corrompue l'initrd est superflu (lvm chépo) vu qu'on peut se demmerder avec un montage ro <troll> mais moi je ferais jamais de fsck car je suis en XFS   :Wink:  </troll>

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon je dirais à froid... un pb de CONFIG_SCSI mal négocié dans le .config non ?
> 
> BTW /me trouve un peu inapproprié sur ta "longue remarque" à ghoti 

 

ouais je seconde là, un peu violente la remarque!

----------

## boozo

Ca rate jamais...  :Mr. Green:  Trevoke ? un commantaire ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## leptitlutin

J'ai pas très bien compri le BTW ...

Si c'est de ma remarque que l'on parle je m'en excuse mais je n'ai pas trop aimé le ton de ça première remarque.

"Tu n'y connais rien en info parce que tu utilises des outils comme genkernel alors tu ferais bien de te taire" ce qui est pour moi entierement faux.

Et comme je suis tout ptit les gens on l'habitude de me marcher dessus et ne me pas faire attention à moi. J'ai donc pris l'habitude d'être agressif sur attaque.

Désolé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> Je dirai juste que l'on ne peut tout connaitre monsieur ghoti 
> 
> De plus je ne suis qu'informaticien donc fénéant !!!

 

Puisqu'on en est aux présentations, monsieur leptilutin, sache que je suis également informaticien depuis plus de 25 ans (oui, oui, j'ai connu les consoles "papier", le fortran et les cartes perforées !  :Wink:  ).

Linux, ça fait à peu près 10 ans (noyau 0.99 ...). 

Juste pour dire que la fainéantise de l'informaticien, je connais et que j'en suis imprégné depuis un petit temps !  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne kiffff pas taper un make puis un make modules_install puis un copie quand je peux tout mettre dans un script ! 

 

Ben moi aussi, je mets tout dans un script (attention, je n'ai rien tapé, hein : juste un "copier/coller" à partir du manuel  - fainéantise oblige  :Wink:  ) mais au moins ce script-là, je le maîtrise jusqu'au dernier retour chariot tandis que genkernel c'est un peu trop "mandrivien" à mon avis : plus automatique que ça tu meurs mais si il tombe sur un matos à problème, comme le but n'est pas que tu comprennes, tu n'auras que les larmes de ton corps pour venir pleurer sur le forum.

 *Quote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *leptitlutin wrote:*   Mettre en dur les drivers ne changera pas le problème ! 
> 
> Eh bien si ! Et cela sera beaucoup moins compliqué et plus efficace que ta solution ! 
> 
> En fait ton initrd contient tous les pilotes en modules générés par genkernel. 
> ...

 

D'une, je n'ai pas dit tous les modules ! Mais tu es tout de même d'accord qu'un certain nombre de modules sont générés automatiquement en fonction de la détection hardware, non ?

Eh bien moi, je n'aime pas cette détection automatique : par exemple :

- j'ai une carte-mère avec une carte son intégrée. Celle-ci ne m'intéresse pas car je préfère ma bonne vieille sblive !

- J'ai aussi un port firewire qui ne m'est pour l'instant d'aucune utilité.

- Ma carte réseau ne répond pas au WOL si le driver n'est pas compilé en dur.

- j'ai deux chips raid différents (ich5 et promise) mais seul l'ich5 est utilisé pour l'instant.

Je n'ai pas envie que genkernel me compile tout ce bazard et me le charge de surcroît lors du boot.

Donc, même à ce niveau, genkernel ne m'intéresse absolument pas puisqu'il faudra justement que je fasse du --menuconfig pour retoucher les points précédents.

Moi, mon noyau, il est configuré au petits oignons depuis des années et pour les nouveaux noyaux, j'utilise make oldconfig. 

La plupart du temps, je ne dois même pas retoucher le "point config".

De deux, prétendre que "mettre en dur" ne changera pas le problème est une hérésie : j'ai fourni un contre-exemple avec ma carte WOL.

Connais-tu un seul exemple de pilote de noyau qui fonctionne uniquement en module (à part les pilotes proprio genre nvidia ou ati ...) ?

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a alors aucune difference entre un kernel que je génére à la main en editant le fichier point conf ou en utilisant un make menuconfig ou encore un genkernel --menuconfig.
> 
> Je ne procede donc aucunement en aveugle !

 

Encore une fois, si tu dois de toutes façons faire du --menuconfig, je ne vois pas l'utilité de genkernel, surtout si, comme tu le dis, cela ne fait aucune différence avec la méthode classique ...

 *Quote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Et c'est seulement à partir de ce moment que le kernel est capable de charger les modules qui conviennent pour pouvoir atteindre le disque et donc de monter la racine réelle. 
> 
> Voila la seul chose qui m'interesse dans l'utilisation de genkernel. Créer un initrd qui va précharger mes modules et me permettre de monter mon / réelle

 

Mais non, justement, c'est ce qu'on essaie de t'expliquer !  :Rolling Eyes: 

A quoi sert de créer un module s'il s'agit d'une fonctionnalité indispensable à chaque boot ?

Si cette fonctionnalité est à ce point cruciale, mieux vaut la mettre en dur : ainsi, elle sera disponible immédiatement puisque qu'elle est DANS LE NOYAU et pas dans un quelconque initrd !

Franchement, tu te compliques la vie. Moi, quand je vais à Paris, je prends le Thalys Bruxelles-Paris. 

Toi, pour faire le même trajet, on dirait que tu passes par Copenhague, Berlin et Barcelone par l'omnibus.  :Laughing: 

"Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué" est en opposition totale avec la fainéantise évoquée plus haut !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mais vous reconnaitrez qu'il est interessant de savoir comment le faire à la main mais que genkernel est plus simple pour le créer.

 

Oui pour la partie gauche.

Non pour la partie droite.

 *Quote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Par contre, si tu compiles en dur les drivers que tu sais indispensables au moment du boot, plus besoin de initrd et tout son  tralala compliqué : puisqu'il contient déjà le pilote dont il a besoin, le noyau peut immédiatement atteindre le disque et donc monter immédiatement la racine sans passer par un intermédiaire.
> 
> C'est bien plus simple, non ? 
> 
> Pour moi cela n'est pas vrai ! Pour certaine chose mettre en dur fonctionne parfaitement, je suis entierement d'accord mais dans ce cas, pour l'avoir fait et cherché pendant des heures !!!

 

Décidément celà frise la la mauvaise foi  :Sad: 

Que tu utilises genkernel une seule fois au moment de ta première installation, soit ! Cela te donne au moins une base de travail, un .config que tu pourras peaufiner. 

Mais l'utiliser systématiquement, c'est totalement inefficace !

 *Quote:*   

>  Je dirais que le initrd est obligatoire.

 

Non. La preuve, je n'en n'ai pas et cela ne me gêne absolument pas, bien au contraire car mon grub.conf est bien plus simple et mon système démarre bien plus rapidement.

La seule utilité que je verrais à initrd, c'est le bootsplash ou alors certaines configs très particulières comme il a été dit dans d'autres posts.

Pour le reste, ce n'est que complications, inefficacité et lourdeur.

J'ajoute même, en dehors de initrd, que j'ai longtemps été séduit par les petits noyaux avec plein de modules.

Mais au fil du temps, je me suis aperçu qu'un bon gros noyau avec très peu de modules est bien plus facile à gérer...

Mais bon, si tu préfères genkernel et initrd, c'est ton droit le plus strict.

Par contre, c'est rendre un mauvais service aux nouveaux utilisateurs que de leur conseiller cette méthode.

Et pour que ce soit bien clair : il est totalement faux de prétendre que les "modules" sont plus sûrs et plus faciles que la compilation en dur !

Veuillez agréer, Monsieur, ...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> euh, moi j'ai du sata et ca marche tres bien, sans mappage et sans initrd......

 

Idem et je fais même du raid ...

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> [BTW /me trouve un peu inapproprié sur ta "longue remarque" à ghoti 

 

M'a fallu plus d'une heure pour fourbir ma réponse   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Tres bon, ce thread ...

bon, pour en rajouter une tite couche : je fait du RAID soft (0 et 1) sur 2 disques SATA en parrallèle, et j'ai pas d'initrd ... tout dans le noyau, en dur (en tout cas pour la gestion des disques et des partoches). Ni device.map, d'ailleurs ...

Bon, avec tout ca, on ne sait pas si Petit bonhomme a résolu son problème ...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> J'ai pas très bien compri le BTW ...

 

BTW = by the way

----------

## ghoti

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *leptitlutin wrote:*   J'ai pas très bien compri le BTW ... 
> 
> BTW = by the way

 

by the way = à propos (IMHO et AFAIK  :Wink:  )

----------

## Enlight

FYI, AFAIK = as far as I know et IMHO = in my humble opinion   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

edit : @ boozo, en fait t'avais juste très envie de me lire, c'est ça?   :Wink: Last edited by Enlight on Tue Oct 11, 2005 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leptitlutin

Quand je vois les reponses de ce thread je sais pourquoi je lis tout le temps ce forum  :Wink: 

Merci ghoti de ta reponse car aparament tu as mieu pris mes pitits attaques que les autres personnes :p

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Ben moi aussi, je mets tout dans un script (attention, je n'ai rien tapé, hein : juste un "copier/coller" à partir du manuel - fainéantise oblige  ) mais au moins ce script-là, je le maîtrise jusqu'au dernier retour chariot tandis que genkernel c'est un peu trop "mandrivien" à mon avis : plus automatique que ça tu meurs mais si il tombe sur un matos à problème, comme le but n'est pas que tu comprennes, tu n'auras que les larmes de ton corps pour venir pleurer sur le forum. 

 

Entierement d'accord sur ce point et c'est bien ce que je fais.

Malheureusement j'ai eu 2 problèmes de config kernel. Un avec le SATA et un avec l'USB

Pour le SATA j'ai perdu pascience et le genkernel me l'a fait fonctionner. Honte à moi de ne pas avoir creusé après.

Bon je passe la suite car malgrès que c'est pas vraiment ce que je disais je suis entierement d'accord avec toi. (juste que Barcelon par l'omnibus c'était pour une question de prix :p)

Surtout que je ne fais que des kernels modules inclus sans possibilité d'ajout question de securité.

J'en profite pour ajouter une kestion : Comment rajouter mon drivers proprio ATI dans le kernel et non plus en module ! C'est la seul chose qui m'empeche dans les 3/4 des cas de faire comme avant des noyaux tout compri.

Bon je retourne sur l'ordi avec le SATA et je reviens vers vous une fois que c'est dans le kernel.Last edited by leptitlutin on Tue Oct 11, 2005 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Driver proprio jamais en dur, question de licence je crois...

----------

## leptitlutin

Oui mais en modifiant pas mal ton kernel n'y a-t-il aucun moyen de l'integrer ?

----------

## kernelsensei

tu ne peux pas intégrer des drivers proprios dans le kernel (NVIDIA, ATI, ...)

----------

## marvin rouge

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> Bon je retourne sur l'ordi avec le SATA et je reviens vers vous une fois que c'est dans le kernel.

 Pour ca, y'a pas 30.000 solutions: il te faut lspci qui va te permettre de bien connaitre ton matos, et la doc du kernel pour savoir quoi inclure. En particulier, la doc "en ligne" du kernel, qui est succinte mais efficace.

Si t'as actuellement un kernel qui tourne avec genkernel et les modules, garde le de coté, et tu peux t'en servir (lsmod, grep /usr/src/linux/.config) pour savoir ce qu'il est utile d'inclure dans ton kernel.

Le plus difficile, c'est de faire le 1er entièrement à la main. Ensuite, à coup de  make oldconfig ca se fait en un rien de temps.

+

----------

## Enlight

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> Oui mais en modifiant pas mal ton kernel n'y a-t-il aucun moyen de l'integrer ?

 

Effectivement il y'a théoriqument moyen, mais je me rappele que les devs des nitros sources ont passé un sale quart d'heure après avoir intégré les nvidia proprio au kernel.

Les violations de la GPL y'en a qui le vivent super mal!   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> (juste que Barcelon par l'omnibus c'était pour une question de prix :p)

 

...et radin, avec ça !  :Laughing: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Driver proprio jamais en dur, question de licence je crois...

 

Dans plusieurs cas, les sources ne sont même pas fournies. Par exemple, pour nvidia, ce qu'on compile, c'est simplement un wrapper sur un driver binaire (donc pré-compilé).

----------

## boozo

@ Enlight : j'avouerais que j'aime bien lire les posts de mutants où-c's'que-j'y-pite-rien  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## leptitlutin

Oki oki je demandais juste au cas où mais bon comme c'était une question personnel je ne pensais pas violer publiquement qui que ce soit mais juste me construire un kernel tout en un.

----------

## kernelsensei

ya pas de mal hein  :Wink: 

----------

## leptitlutin

Bon je retire tous ce que j'ai dit !!!!!

Cela fonctionne très bien dans le kernel  :Very Happy: 

Bon par contre j'ai un problème avec l'usb et ça j'ai pas réussi à le résoudre même avec genkernel  :Smile: 

Il me charge bien grub

Puis boot sur le kernel du disk USB mais me fait la même erreur et la j'y ai passé une nuit en testant module par module et me le genkernel qui fout tout comme un mal propre n'y a rien fait.

----------

## ghoti

 *leptitlutin wrote:*   

> Cela fonctionne très bien dans le kernel 

 

 :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bon par contre j'ai un problème avec l'usb et ça j'ai pas réussi à le résoudre même avec genkernel 
> 
> Il me charge bien grub
> 
> Puis boot sur le kernel du disk USB mais me fait la même erreur et la j'y ai passé une nuit en testant module par module et me le genkernel qui fout tout comme un mal propre n'y a rien fait.

 

Quelle erreur ? Je viens de relire ce qui précède mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu une description d'un problème précis. Me gourre-je ?

Heu, à part ça, ce n'est pas très sympa de squatter le post de Petit bonhomme! ...

Tu vas sûrement croire que je t'en veux, non ?  :Very Happy: 

Non, sérieux, pour la clarté, il vaudrait peut-être mieux ouvrir un nouveau sujet.

----------

## leptitlutin

Non tu m'en veux ? J'avais pas compri  :Very Happy: 

Oui oui j'ouvrirai à l'occaz mais la j'ai d'autre souci plus urgent à resoudre avec mon FTP Data et les clients FTP

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour, j'ai essayé de recompiler le noyau, le chip de mon SATA est le VT6420, qui est de VIA, j'ai donc mis dans le kernel le support VIA SATA en dur, mais il ne marchait toujours pas, la même erreur  :Sad:  puis j'ai essayé par le genkernel, mais ça ne marche toujours pas, j'ai un message avec une ligne de mon grub.conf (la ligne du kernel), puis "files not found", il ne me semble pas avoir fait d'erreur pourtant.

----------

## boozo

'alute

mille excuses on t'a pas mal pollué ton thread dsl  :Embarassed:  (et certains n'y sont pas pour rien dans l'affaire)   :Evil or Very Mad:   mais bon tu as trainé un peu... et faut pas trop nous laisser seul... après çà part en cou*****   :Laughing: 

revenons à ton pb : as tu bien mis les bonnes options scsi ?

et question bête mais qui arrive souvent qd m^, as-tu bien copié l'image de ton nouveau kernel dans /boot ?

----------

## widan

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et question bête mais qui arrive souvent qd m^, as-tu bien copié l'image de ton nouveau kernel dans /boot ?

 

Et surtout monté /boot avant de copier...

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Désolé de ne répondre que maintenant, mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi à faire fonctionner, je réessayerai pendant les vacance. Le genkernel n'a pas marché, quand je mets le PC en route après avoir choisi dans grub, j'ai la ligne kernel de mon grub.conf qui s'affiche, et File not found.

Oui, je monte ma partition de boot à chaque fois.

Et pour les fonction de scsi je fais de mon mieux, j'y ai mis le via sata support puisqu'apparement mon chip est VT6420 et que son constructeur est VIA, j'ai peut-être oublié quelque chose il faut que je vérifie.

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour, j'ai essayé pendant les vacances de compiler et recompiler et le message d'erreur à un peu changé, en effet à la place des deux 0 j'ai 8 et 3

```
VFS :  Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
```

----------

## widan

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> Bonjour, j'ai essayé pendant les vacances de compiler et recompiler et le message d'erreur à un peu changé, en effet à la place des deux 0 j'ai 8 et 3

 

C'est mieux... le kernel arrive à voir ton disque, mais pas à monter le filesystem. Donc vérifie que tu as bien ton filesystem dans la configuration du kernel (en built-in, pas en module). Si c'est pas ça, est-ce qu'il y a d'autres erreurs juste avant la ligne "VFS: ..." ?

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Donc voilà ce que donne ma configuration sur les Files systems

```
<*> Second extented fs support

[*] Ext2 extented attributes

[*]   Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists

[*]   Ext2 Security Labels

<*> Ext3 journalling file system support

[*]   Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists

[*]   Ext3 Security Labels

[ ] JDB (ext3) debugging support

```

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'erreur avant. Mais pendant un moment il me marquait des truc en rapport avec hde, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y avait marqué mais pendant ces moments là le boot était lent, mais là aujourd'hui ça ne l'a pas fait. Je mets tout de même quelques lignes précédente mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'erreur.

```
Net : registered protocol family 1

Net : Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices :

SLPB PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 AUDO MODM P2P MAC

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

VFS : etc... vous connaisser la suite.
```

----------

